# [solved]rc problem: skripte zerschossen?

## frary

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich Monatelang alle Probleme mit meiner Installation durch mitlesen klären konnte, habe ich jetzt eines, das wohl kein anderer hat...

```
/sbin/rc: Line 95: ..: command not found
```

und

```
/var/lib/init.d/depcache : Line 95 ..: command not found
```

begleiten meinen Bootvorgang und die meisten emerges.

Bis gestern hatte ich den Fehler nicht, habe auch keine halsbrecherischen Experimente gemacht! Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das die skripte bei einem etc-update verändert wurden...

Scheinbar hat es keine großen Auswirkungen, das system läuft ( sehrsehr ) gut, eben bis auf die gehäuften Fehlermeldungen.

Meine Daten: Gentoo 1.4 stage1 auf Athlon xp 2000+ 512MB ram 

Die entsprechenden Zeilen lauten:

/var/lib/init.d/depcache Z88 - 102

```
 # Actual depend() function ...

  depend() {

     need checkroot hostname

     before bootmisc

     return 0

  }

  depend

)

#*** /etc/init.d/famd ***

myservice="/etc/init.d/famd"

myservice="${myservice##*/}"

echo "RCSCRIPT ${myservice}"
```

/sbin/rc z91 - 102

```
   # Create problematic directories

   mkdir -p /dev/{pts,shm}

   # Same thing as /dev/.devfsd

   touch /dev/.udev

   return 0

}

get_critical_services() {

   local x=

   CRITICAL_SERVICES=
```

Was ist passiert?Last edited by frary on Thu Sep 02, 2004 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du das Problem zum ertsen Mal oder seit wann?

----------

## frary

Ja, ich habe mich letzte woche an den Stage 1 gewagt, seitdem lief alles mit gentoo-dev-sources ..2.6.8-r1 ganz gut.

Ich habe nach und nach Flux box, kde, xine,yammi,usw emerged und nach Wunsch zum laufen gebracht. 

Bevor der Fehler auftauchte habe ich mit:

```
emerge sync 

emerge -vDu system

emerge -vDu world 

etc-update
```

alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und versucht, apm, bzw acpi zum Stromsparen zu benutzen. Dabei muß etwas schief gegangen sein, obwohl ich weder apmd noch acpid einem runlevel zugeordnet hatte, und auch sonst nichts an besagten skripten verändert habe.

Hast du eine Idee?

----------

## Earthwings

Schau Dir mal die Dateien in /etc/conf.d/ an, die Du geändert hast. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo ein Syntaxfehler drin. Findest Du keinen, versuch mal, baselayout neu zu emergen.

----------

## Lensman

 *frary wrote:*   

> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das die skripte bei einem etc-update verändert wurden...

 

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal nach einem etc-update. Auf einmal war das /etc/init.d/xdm Skript nicht mehr in der Lage, den GDM zu starten, obwohl das alles vorher problemlos lief und der GDM und X auch von der Konsole manuell ohne murren gestartet werden konnten. Den Fehler hab ich nie gefunden und habe so ziemlich alle Skripte durchgesucht, X.org neu gebaut etc. Kann also nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob das ggf. an dem Automerge von etc-update gelegen haben könnte. Nen Kollege hatte mich auch schon vorher mal diesbzgl. gewarnt, denn ihm ist nach dem automerge auch mal das System draufgegangen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Seitdem habe ich erstmal in der /etc/etc-update.conf das automerge ausgeschaltet und mache das lieber alles manuell mit meld. Würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch mal tun  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## frary

Das klingt mieß, obwohl ich mit dem Fehler vielleicht leben könnte...

Das etc-update habe ich übrigens von Hand gemacht und habe an sich nichts bekanntes überschrieben. 

Eine Datei ( irgendwas in Richtung /etc/init.d ) kam mir komisch vor, hatte sie aber nie selbst geändert und habe das update gemacht. 

Denkfehler?

----------

## equinox0r

ich hatte das problem letzlich auch (so am sonntag glaub ich) .. ich hatte mit den gentoo-dev-sources rumgespielt weil mir die ewige kernelpatcherei mit originalkerneln zu blöd geworden ist..

der 2.6.8-r1 hat mir dann eben solche fehler produziert, teilweise sind auch skripte in /etc/init.d/ verloren gegangen, das system war also ziemlich kaputt..

ich hab mir jetzt kurzerhand auf ner anderen platte ein neues gentoo gebacken (2004.2, is echt lecker  :Smile:  ) und das über die alte(n) partition(en) drübergebügelt .. funzt 1a  :Smile: 

alte fehler die ich im alten gentoo noch hatte tauchen jetzt nicht mehr auf, ich darf also nochmal von vorne kaputtkonfigurieren... 

bissl was davon hab ich, ich werde einige sachen sicher nicht noch einmal machen  :Wink: 

ich benutze jetzt übrigens. wieder den original handgepatchten kernel 2.6.8.1 von kernel.org  :Smile: 

----------

## frary

In /etc/conf.d kann ich nichts verdächtiges finden, außer:

Welche Namen sollten dort auftauchen und welche nicht?

Ich meine, stehen da nur Dinge, die ich emerged habe, oder gibt es dort auch überflüssige skripte?

baselayout hab ich neu kompiliert, der Fehler taucht beim starten und runterfahren immer noch auf.

Übrigens, falls meine postings schrott sind, bitte um Meldung:

Mir fällt grad auf, das sie ohne Zitate schwer zu verstehen sind...sorry!

----------

## Earthwings

Mach mal folgendes in einer shell (bash):

```

for file in /etc/conf.d/*

do

  source ${file}

done

```

Wenn das so durchläuft, sind keine Syntaxfehler in den dortigen Konfigurationsdateien. Falls es welche gibt, bekommst Du ne nette Fehlermeldung mit Dateiname und Zeilennummer.

----------

## frary

```
bash-2.05b# for file in /etc/conf.d/*

> do

> source ${file}

> done

bash-2.05b#

```

Keine syntaxfehler, es sei denn in meiner Eingabe....

Wie sind denn meine chancen / Optionen?

Soll ich tatsächlich neu installieren? Is doch kein windows, oder?

Ist es möglich, das der Fehler durch einen anderen Kernel, ein system-update, etc behoben wird, oder muß ich die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen?

----------

## Earthwings

 *frary wrote:*   

> Soll ich tatsächlich neu installieren? Is doch kein windows, oder?
> 
> 

 

Ne, Neuinstallation ist unnötig. Versuch noch mal 

```
source /etc/rc.conf
```

Edit: Wegen [1] vielleicht auch noch 

```
for file in /etc/init.d/* 

do 

  source ${file} 

done
```

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217187&highlight=

----------

## frary

```
bash-2.05b# source /etc/rc.conf

bash: ..: command not found

```

Bevor jemand fragt, ich bin root ( su )...

```
bash-2.05b# for file in /etc/init.d/*

> do

> source ${file}

> done

 * Caching service dependencies...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 95: ..: command not found

... ca 15 mal...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 95: ..: command not found

bash-2.05b$
```

hat gestern noch ohne Fehlermeldung geklappt...

----------

## frary

```
bash-2.05b# for file in /etc/conf.d/*

> do

> source ${file}

> done

bash-2.05b#
```

Naja, geht doch, aber su scheint manchmal nicht zu funktionieren...

Mein Benutzer ist in der Gruppe Wheel und auch su hat bisher funktioniert...

----------

## Earthwings

Schick mal bitte die /etc/rc.conf im Original, mit Kommentaren etc.

----------

## frary

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de" # -latin1

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="windowkeys" # NEU

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="CET"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.2.3"

..
```

Änderungen, die ich kürzlich gemacht habe, stehen noch als kommentar hinter der geänderten Zeile...

----------

## Lensman

okay, die letzte Zeile ist ja schon das Übel. Mach da mal die beiden Punkte weg und dann sollte das wieder klappen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frary

1000 dank, das wars. Gentoo startet wieder ohne Fehler...

Hoffe, eines fernen Tages kann ich solche und andere Fehler selbst beheben!

Wie lange kann das dauern?

Gruß an alle 

T

----------

## Lensman

 *frary wrote:*   

> Hoffe, eines fernen Tages kann ich solche und andere Fehler selbst beheben!
> 
> Wie lange kann das dauern?

 

Naja, solche offensichtlichen Fehler wirst du jetzt wohl nicht mehr machen  :Very Happy:  Und es wird immer Fehler oder Fragen geben, die man alleine nicht korrigiert bzw. beantwortet bekommt und dann das nette Forum hier in Anspruch nimmt.

Also Kopf hoch!  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

Achja, ändere doch bitte mal den Titel des Threads in "[SOLVED] rc problem: skripte zerschossen?"   :Smile: 

----------

## frary

Ich beiß mich durch, bis jetzt hat es gut geklappt, aber ich bin eher ein howto-leser als ein Linux-Crack...

...aber zum Glück gibt es ein nettes Forum, wo ich ohne beschimpft zu werden nach 2 Punkten ( .. ) fanden kann!

----------

## Lensman

 *frary wrote:*   

> ...ich bin eher ein howto-leser als ein Linux-Crack...

 

Naja, das ist doch normal, sich erstmal mit Howtos nen Einblick zu verschaffen und dann nach und nach die Dinge zu lernen, oder? Als Linux Crack würde ich mich auch nicht gerade bezeichnen und außerdem, man kann eh nicht von allem bis ins kleinste Detail Ahnung haben. Dafür sind die ganzen Themengebiete einfach viel zu komplex und umfangreich (Beispiel Sicherheit im Netz). 

Ich denke wichtig ist halt nur, dass man sich erstmal selbst hinsetzt und nachforscht und wenn man dann absolut nicht weiter weiß und nix gefunden hat, mal hier anfragt. Anderweitige Beispiele findest du hier zuhauf und die Leute wundern sich oft, das sie dann angemault werden   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## frary

 *Quote:*   

> Anderweitige Beispiele findest du hier zuhauf und die Leute wundern sich oft, das sie dann angemault werden

 

Aber selbst dann seid ihr echt freundlich... ich habe vor einiger Zeit in Foren zum Thema Sicherheit mitgelesen, da wurden Leute schon beinahe wegen Rechtschreibung ins Killfile gepackt, ganz zu schweigen vom echt unfreundlichen Umgangston. Dort hätte ich mich im Leben nicht getraut, eine Frage zu stellen!

Vermutlich kann man sich deswegen in besagtem Forum nur noch über Brustvergrößerungen informieren.....

----------

## Gekko

 *frary wrote:*   

> ...ich bin eher ein howto-leser als ein Linux-Crack...

 

Ich denk dann gibt es sehr wenige Linux Cracks   :Laughing: 

Weil Linux ist ja eigentlich nur der Betriebssystemkern und paar notwendige Teile, damit das Wergl auch rennt.

Der Rest ist einfach nur Software und nicht Linux   :Wink: 

Also wuerd ichs mal so sagen: ein Linux-Crack ist einer der sich z.B. einen eigenen Geraetetreiber schreiben koennte   :Laughing: 

----------

## Xk2c

Stichwort "Cracker" / "Hacker"

http://koeln.ccc.de/prozesse/writing/artikel/hacker-werden.html

http://koeln.ccc.de/prozesse/writing/artikel/hacker-howto-esr.html

----------

## amne

Ich glaube mit "Crack" war hier eh nicht Cracker gemeint.   :Cool: 

----------

## Xk2c

 :Shocked:  nee ?     :Wink: 

----------

